# Taken a Few weeks ago - Aoife is growing up



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

A few weeks ago - maybe a month, I took this photo of my kids, and pup, staged out in our back yard. 

Aoife is doing great. She's healthy, Happy, Hyper, and loving. We've figured eachother out; she and I.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Beautiful picture.

I can't believe that's the little tiny Aoife I met this summer!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a great photo, dmp, and you have a lovely family!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, both! 

Yes, looking at how they're all growing up; tear-inducing.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Great pic, *dmp*! Hope all is well


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

All is well, thanks!


----------

